# best time to buy a greens mower



## pherrley (May 8, 2020)

I've been looking at getting a greens mower for next season; not a lot to choose from. Is there a best time of the year to buy? I assume there won't be as much buying competition in the winter, but also will golf courses be turning in their leases or is that random?


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Weeks turf auction in December is the place to buy. Auction is in Moultrie Ga


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Check facebook marketplace daily, I was looking for 6 months before I found mine, I still look because i'm addicted. During all of this research, I've noticed the good deals usually don't last more than 24 hours. (200-750$ range) This is why it's important to check daily.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

and plus... if you look every day you get to see steals like this one!

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/578380869473443/


----------



## pherrley (May 8, 2020)

rjw0283 said:


> and plus... if you look every day you get to see steals like this one!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/578380869473443/


haha, nice! Yeah, I've been looking every day(ish) for a little over a month. Just haven't seen a lot, and the ones that do come up are priced higher and aren't selling. Was hoping that there would be more opportunities this winter.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

@pherrley in Facebook marketplace I havn't seen any trends. I've been watching for over a year and it's about the same. However, I do see a lot of newer reel mowers for sale around June-July, (McClanes and CT's) from people realizing reel mowing isn't their thing. It comes and goes, you just have to keep fishing. I keep looking because I'll buy another mower if the price is right.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Prices have been rising from looking at threads back in 17' as popularity and demand for these have been going up. Interested in seeing how the Weeks December auction will do since their last one pulled really high bids for 'okay' condition mowers.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Best time to buy is whenever you find one available in decent condition within your budget. I got my Flex 21 off of Craigslist without really planning on it. Glad I did because I haven't seen another one for sale in the 2 years since.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

adgattoni said:


> Best time to buy is whenever you find one available in decent condition within your budget...


+1


----------



## pherrley (May 8, 2020)

Are there any threads here for what is a "good", or "fair" price? I'm pretty clueless. I've been limiting my search to Toro or JD, but pricing is all over the place. Do you get what you pay for? Below are some I flagged in my area on FB Marketplace. Seem high or low?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

pherrley said:


> Are there any threads here for what is a "good", or "fair" price? I'm pretty clueless. I've been limiting my search to Toro or JD, but pricing is all over the place. Do you get what you pay for? Below are some I flagged in my area on FB Marketplace. Seem high or low?


Those prices you are for the others are ballpark. I'd say 700-2000 is a range where depending on age and brand/size, you could find something working. Over 1200- Id expect it to work and cut as is for atleast a season before needing any work or parts.


----------



## sangheili (Jul 5, 2020)

This thread makes me realize I got an absolute steal on my Jacobsens.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

There must be something wrong with this right?


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

@Ngilbe36 Not necessarily but it is a very old unit.


----------



## Jazzfishzen (Sep 1, 2020)

Without trying to sound like a Smart ___, the best time to buy one is as soon as you see one that fits your budget. I was very fortunate to find a GM1000 forty min from my house and managed to purchase it for $450.00 Canadian dollars. It was a very well maintained unit with a grass catcher. It turned out to be a 1998 model. For six months I looked through all of the Kijiji and Craigslist ads patiently (not really that patiently) until this unit came along a couple of weeks ago.

I'm just starting out trying to train my lawn (and myself) so I'm trying to keep my HOC in the 1.5" -1.625" range, so I added a 3" grooved front roller. The quality of cut isn't perfection but I still have a few ideas i want to try such as an 8 blade reel and a 16 toothed drive pulley...... It will take time to sort it all out.

Best of luck in your search...... sooner or later the right machine will come along, hopefully it's sooner.

All the best.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Winter when the owner has to fork over the $$ to do the yearly maintenance.

Just buy a new one. There is a reason that is second hand.

Always some thing broken, out of adjustment, need to repack the bearings, hard to start ets.

"Looks in the corner at the rotary mower and thinks all i had to do to you was oil, plugs and blades"


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

I think I just got really lucky found an 06 GM1000 at a golf course that was well maintained for 550. Guy said he had another one for the same price so took a fellow TLF member to look at it and it was in rough shape and with a 14 blade reel and several years older than mine. We passed on it but he said he had another person that would buy it if we didn't. Since I got a really nice one for a good price I have no clue what mine would of cost other wise


----------



## pherrley (May 8, 2020)

Di3soft said:


> I think I just got really lucky found an 06 GM1000 at a golf course that was well maintained for 550. Guy said he had another one for the same price so took a fellow TLF member to look at it and it was in rough shape and with a 14 blade reel and several years older than mine. We passed on it but he said he had another person that would buy it if we didn't. Since I got a really nice one for a good price I have no clue what mine would of cost other wise


How did you get in contact with the course, or did you already know them? This seems like a good way.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

pherrley said:


> Di3soft said:
> 
> 
> > I think I just got really lucky found an 06 GM1000 at a golf course that was well maintained for 550. Guy said he had another one for the same price so took a fellow TLF member to look at it and it was in rough shape and with a 14 blade reel and several years older than mine. We passed on it but he said he had another person that would buy it if we didn't. Since I got a really nice one for a good price I have no clue what mine would of cost other wise
> ...


I just got lucky and saw their post on offer up


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Jazzfishzen said:


> Without trying to sound like a Smart ___, the best time to buy one is as soon as you see one that fits your budget. I was very fortunate to find a GM1000 forty min from my house and managed to purchase it for $450.00 Canadian dollars. It was a very well maintained unit with a grass catcher. It turned out to be a 1998 model. For six months I looked through all of the Kijiji and Craigslist ads patiently (not really that patiently) until this unit came along a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> I'm just starting out trying to train my lawn (and myself) so I'm trying to keep my HOC in the 1.5" -1.625" range, so I added a 3" grooved front roller. The quality of cut isn't perfection but I still have a few ideas i want to try such as an 8 blade reel and a 16 toothed drive pulley...... It will take time to sort it all out.
> 
> ...


This is the best answer.


----------



## mein1080p (Jun 9, 2020)

Don't chase the "I bought a 2020 GM1000 from a rich guy for $200" dream. Though it may be true, they represent probably less than 1% of sales out there. The remaining 99% don't post when they buy or how much it cost. And as someone who sells them...I can say emphatically, they don't cost $200. 
As some have advised, see what you like in your budget & make a respectable offer. Narrow your choices to what brand & model you would like. Then keep searching daily.


----------

